# Experience as counter manager for Lancome in Ulta



## Arose10 (Sep 3, 2017)

Can someone give me the run down on what it is like being the counter manager for Lancome inside of Ulta? How does gratis work? What's the training like? I've worked for SIJCP for 3 years and I know this will be a lot different. 

At SIJCP we got gratis weekly, and it was random products but I'm not sure if this will be similar to lancomes method. Training was minimal at first but would have a monthly "education visit" 

Just was hoping someone can tell me what to expect.


----------



## Monsy (Sep 4, 2017)

"manager" is basically person who is there full time for lancome, it's not real position. it is the same as other lancome at ulta employees who are there part time
gratis is i think every 3 months you get 350$ to spend on ordering lancome. also randomly you will receive new products when they launch. trainings are also quarterly i think


----------



## Arose10 (Sep 4, 2017)

The training where they send you somewhere? Do u have any knowledge about that?


----------



## Monsy (Sep 4, 2017)

yes it is usually 2 days


----------



## Arose10 (Sep 4, 2017)

Sorry for all the questions. Last one I swear. For the $350 for gratis is that paying for the products at retail price? Like full price for the stuff I need?


----------



## Monsy (Sep 5, 2017)

yes! i think you get the code that you redeem on the official website


----------

